# El "desierto" que circunda Trujillo



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Holas... en mi viaje a Trujillo en abril... tuve oportunidad de fotografiar las salidas de Trujillo tanto hacia el sur, norte, y este. 

Como saben, el auge relativamente reciente que viene experimentado la region con respecto a la agroindustria, ha permitido reverdecer muchos kilometros que atraviesa la carretera panamerica norte y la carretera a shiran (hacia el este), aunque esta ultima siempre fue muy verde. 

Empiezo mostrando la salida al Norte... rumbo a Pacasmayo. Dicho sea de paso, es la que menos me gusta pues es muy desertica hasta el milagro y un poco mas alla.. la situacion cambia cuando empieza el verde del valle de chicama... 

Espero les gusten las fotos.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

>


Hey...muy buenas fotos, con esos árboles es otra la vista k se tiene. Aunk creo vi algo de basurita: ____________________________________^^^^


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

muy bonito entorno.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos, que chévere se ve todo verde.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Recuerdo que el entorno de Pacasmayo planta era totalmente desértico y ahora en una de las fotos aparece con bastante verdor, me parece muy bien. Buen thread rocks!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y donde está el desierto???


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Desierto*

Sobre el desierto en general, me gustan las áreas dominadas por las dunas (arenales), pero detesto los cerros áridos (pedregales), a menos de que los mismos presenten formaciones interesantes.

Frente a las costas de La Libterad (al sur de Malabrigo) hay unas islas llamadas Macabí, eso lo leí hace años en _El Perú A Toda Costa_, de Ricardo Espinoza. ¿Esas islas son visibles desde tierra?


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ es interesante lo q dices,,,es como q hubiera un desierto atractivo y otro q no lo es,...hay desiertos como los q vi en paracas (con arenas de color rojo y amarillo) , sechura (con algarrobales y matorrales dispersos), esa pampa grade entre paramonga y huarmey...(donde ves playas paradisiacas de arena fina y bonito color de mar)..q son hermozos.
de otro lado ,,hay desiertos q te agobian y quieres q terminen,,como las pampas de san bartolo, lo q hay entre chancay y huacho ..etc.

me da gusto , saber q alguien chequeo el libro q comentas (es del pata q recorrio la costa del peru ,a pie verdad?),,,lo revise buscando playas "virgenes" en la costa peruana,, y tambien me dio curiosidad ..de como camino por zonas como ; los manglares de tumbes o la costa del callaohno:


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Que excelente manera de aprovechar tierras para el cultivo, si toda la costa seria asi, podriamos convertirnos en una potencia agroexportadora........


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

> El Bajopontino said:
> 
> 
> > Y donde está el desierto???


Me parece que se trataba de un juego de palabras sarcástico para denotar lo verde que está el valle.

saludos


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Chevere el thread, siempre es un placer observar naturaleza.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Buena Trujillo Rocks...buen thread


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gran thread Rocks, esta muy chevere.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

bueno paso a mostrarle fotos de la salida de Trujillo hacia el Este... rumbo a shiran


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Impresionante. Lo mismo sucede en Ica y cuando culmine Olmos, la costa de Lambayeque tendrá el mismo aspecto.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Impresionante. Lo mismo sucede en Ica y cuando culmine Olmos, la costa de Lambayeque tendrá el mismo aspecto.


Aunque paresca lo contrario, las zonas q aparece en las fotos, correspondientes al valle de Chicama, corresponden a la tercera etapa de Chavimochic, la cual aun no ha sido construida, por lo q a diferencia del Olmos o Ica estos valle siempre fueron asi de verdes y cuando llege Chavimochic, estas tierras seran mas producticas y el espacio en entre este valle y el de moche( trujillo) sera verde tambien, puede q hasta te olvides de q estas en la desertica costa.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios... 
COmo mencione... la primera tanda son de la salida hacia el norte, estas ultimas hacia el este y faltan las del sur


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

buenas fotos trujillo rocks.. las ultimas fotos corresponden a la salida hacia la sierra..siendo uno de los lugares preferidos por los trujillanos que quieren salir de la ciudad y respirar un aire con menos contaminacion, en esta ruta se encuentran shiran, poroto, simbal, quirihuac, menocucho e innumerables restaurantes y complejos compestres como el mirador, y lo mejor que todos estos lugares hermosos estan muy cerca de la ciudad, a menos de una hora y hay sol todo el año


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

asi es amigo...muchas gracias por complementar las fotos con esa información...a mi tambien me encanta ir por esos lares cada vez que regreso a Trujillo!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què "desèrtico" se ve todo, xeeres fotos Rocks


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

wow!!!! cuanto verdorr, impresionante coincido con q parece Ica, yo tmb me sorprendi la vez q estude en Ica hace un par de años, cuanto verdorrrr


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias por sus comentarios... 

Finalmente estas son las fotos entrando a Trujillo por el Sur... de madrugada 













































































































Esperemos que se sigan concretando mas proyectos para que toda la costa de nuestro pais luzca más verde y prospera...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Rocks, me gusta ver todo verde!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¡Cuánto verdor!
Ojalás se mantenga por siempre.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

no imagino como se veria desde el espacio...que actualizen google earth¡¡¡


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

¡Es un desierto verde :banana:! Qué espectacular, Trujillo tiene un valle precioso.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

me encantan estos desiertos..bravisimo!!


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Se aprecia bastante verdor, bien eh..


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUE VERDE ES MI VALLE !!!
bUENAS FOTOS.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

italianox said:


> Aunque paresca lo contrario, las zonas q aparece en las fotos, correspondientes al valle de Chicama, corresponden a la tercera etapa de Chavimochic, la cual aun no ha sido construida, por lo q a diferencia del Olmos o Ica estos valle siempre fueron asi de verdes y cuando llege Chavimochic, estas tierras seran mas producticas y el espacio en entre este valle y el de moche( trujillo) sera verde tambien, puede q hasta te olvides de q estas en la desertica costa.


Claro, esos son valles agrícolas, no son desiertos.

Igual muy bonitas las fotos, es muy importante que la ciudad conserve estos predios agrícolas, le dan un toque especial.


----------

